# Stubbs Charcoal?



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Was at Lowes tonight and they had Stubb's real wood briquettes.  The bag said 95% real wood and 5% vegetable binders...anyone tried it?  Price wasn't bad at $8 for 15 pounds.

I tried a search but it came up empty. Oh and every HomeDepot that I have been in has the Kingsford Comp. picked up a bag on the way home from the airport today.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

I have got to do some serious shoppin' and restockin' tomorrow!

Give it a test run and a report, someone has to be first 

Good luck


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have used the Kingsford competition briquettes, but only for grilling, never smoking.  For grilling, the coals burn hotter and longer. I like lump for smoking, but am considering trying out Stubbs.


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 12, 2010)

LOVE Stubbs for smoking or grilling. But I use a ceramic cooker. I don't always use Stubbs, I am an avid fan of lump as well. But when I am in a pinch (ie buy some expensive meat one week) I'll use Stubbs because it's cheaper and is pretty good. 

For smoking - Stubbs > Comp > Kingsford reg

For grilling - Comp > Stubbs (close 2nd) > Kingsford reg

Both Comp and Stubbs get HOT - Comp a little hotter, but Stubbs lasts longer.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 12, 2010)

I have heard or read somewhere that Stubb's is made from ground up Cowboy Lump and is considered very good charcoal. Comp K is great for grilling IMHO, but forms too much ash for low and slow(used it for both), at $9 for 11lbs is way too expensive for me.


----------



## reichl (Jul 12, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> For smoking - Stubbs > Comp > Kingsford reg
> 
> For grilling - Comp > Stubbs (close 2nd) > Kingsford reg
> 
> Both Comp and Stubbs get HOT - Comp a little hotter, but Stubbs lasts longer.


+1

Stubb's is great.  Doesn't have a chemical smell like kingsford blue bag and lasts a long time with an even burn.  So far it is my favorite charcoal.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

I like stubbs, but it still produces more ash than lump. I would buy it if it is on sale.


----------



## ak1 (Jul 12, 2010)

That's normal. Any briquette will produce more ash than lump will.


----------



## flbobecu (Jul 12, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> I have heard or read somewhere that Stubb's is made from ground up Cowboy Lump and is considered very good charcoal. Comp K is great for grilling IMHO, but forms too much ash for low and slow(used it for both), at $9 for 11lbs is way too expensive for me.


Costco has it here - $14.95 for 30lbs or something. It's not 2-20lb bags, but it's close. It was $.51/lb which is what I pay for Stubbs.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 16, 2010)

FLbobecu said:


> Costco has it here - $14.95 for 30lbs or something. It's not 2-20lb bags, but it's close. It was $.51/lb which is what I pay for Stubbs.


Unfortunately there are no Costco's in Maine, no Restaurant Depot either.


----------

